# Plant Stands



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I got tired of making boxes so I decided to make a few plant stands - or some folks call them fern stands. I made these 8-sided with a mahogany splines where each of the 8-sides come together. I applied numerous coats of Zar oil-base poly mixed 50/50 with mineral spirits. 

I got 400 board feet of soft tiger maple so I made one plant stand out of tiger maple.

Also found some wormy hard maple. The boards were rough 2" thick, from 8 to 14" wide and 9-feet long. I have gotten several request for Christmas presents out of both of these. The hard maple is heavy. Also I rough cut the boards for the round tops using the scroll saw. I broke a blade with each circle I cut. Then I use a flush trim router bit with a template to cut them to size.

Not sure how many I'll get made before Christmas. I get request for funeral urns all the time so folks won't delay their funeral for me to dilly-dally around making plant stands. Also will make a dozen or so wooden boxes for kids for Christmas.

Oh, while I was at it I make an 8-sided wooden basket out of spalted maple and had a couple horses engraved on the side of it.

Malcolm Byrd / Kentucky USA


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent, Malcolm, as usual! You really do nice work.

David


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Its great to change what you do ocassionaly, isnt it?
Nice wood, nice work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is some fine wood and nice work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful creations Malcolm . Love the finished look of the grain


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful work Malcolm.The wood is real nice also.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome doesn’t quite cover it Malcolm.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with everyone, Malcolm... great work with beautiful wood.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking wood and you put it to good use.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the wood.

You and Sunnybob could do some real damage to an order of boards if you ever got together.

Great work!!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Malcolm, beautiful work, as always. The wood is also beautiful. I'm impressed that you can store that much wood. I'd probably max out around 100 bf. Just as an FYI, I've used your finishing method on a wall hanging cabinet and a corner shelf. Everyone who has see and touched them were impressed. I always give you credit. Thanks.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Barry, I have used it for 20 years or so. I love it.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*Plant stand*

Here is a photo of my shop as far as one of the lumber stacks.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Malcolm my Friend,

Thanks again Bud for making me look like I have six thumbs on each hand!

Your work continues to amaze me in every way. 

Question: Is there anything you can't build?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

beautiful job.


----------

